
Eyez by ZionEyez HD Video Recording Glasses for Facebook by ZionEyez Team - dimm
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zioneyez/eyeztm-by-zioneyez-hd-video-recording-glasses-for
======
dynosaur
What an unfortunate name for a product.

